# Alternator Conversion - Confused



## Kevin B

I have recieved a lot of help from you guys on converting my 2010 from a generator to an alternator. And along the way I found out some peculiur things about my tractor, such as it was changed toa negative ground system by someone. Even though whom ever did it , forgot to change the primary wires over on the coil. It still ran!!! 

I bought a NAPA p/n 4010 alternator. The counter guy also sold me an alternator connector with a diode on it that jumpers the #1 & #2 termininals of the alternator and then runs a wire from the #1 connector to the BAT post. He said that all I have to do then is run a wire from the BAT post to the batteryor the ignition side of the starter.

My question is: If I want to run this alternator as a 3-wire system as many of you have diagramed, can I?


----------



## chrpmaster

I am not sure what you mean by a 3 wire system. I rewired my 1941 Case to an alternator and used this as a guide. 

12 volt conversion guide 

Even though its for a Farmall these old tractors are pretty simple and follow the same basic guide. I had never done it before but it wasn't hard. let us know if you get stuck. Maybe post pics of problem areas.

Andy

P.S. Welcome to the Tractor Forum!


----------



## chrpmaster

I haven't gotten around to putting the diode on mine. I just put a small alligator clip on the end of the wire going to the dash where it pulls power to start the alternator charging. I disconnect it prior to turning off the tractor. 

Andy


----------



## Kevin B

*Alternator Conversion*



> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *I am not sure what you mean by a 3 wire system. I rewired my 1941 Case to an alternator and used this as a guide.
> 
> 12 volt conversion guide
> 
> Even though its for a Farmall these old tractors are pretty simple and follow the same basic guide. I had never done it before but it wasn't hard. let us know if you get stuck. Maybe post pics of problem areas.
> 
> Andy
> 
> P.S. Welcome to the Tractor Forum! *


I guess what a I mean by a three-wire is if you look at your diagram, there are three wires coming form the alternator. One goes to the warning light and coil, another goes to the BAT post, and another comes from the BAT post and goes to ammeter (which I don't have) and starter.

With the one wire system and a diode, I'm told the wire goes straight to the starter battery connection because there is a diode between the #1 and #2 post on the alternator to keep the battery voltage form back feeding the alternator.

The link you sent is very helpful and I think I'm going to wire mine like that. I wonder if I need a ballast resistor since the 2010 already is a 12 volt system with a 12 volt coil.


----------



## chrpmaster

No you won't need the ballast resistor. It is used on the older systems to "step down" the voltage to 6 volt on the older coils.

Yes the diode keeps the alternator from back feeding the ignition system which would bypass the ignition switch after its started. More simply put you won't be able to just shut off the tractor at the ignition switch without the diode. Thats why I have an alligator clip on the the wire coming from #1 terminal on the alternator to the ammeter. Then I just unclip it when I shut off the tractor and reclip it when I start it up. I only did this since I had the clip but no diode when I did the conversion and haven't made a special trip to Radio shack to pick one up. 

I'm surprised you don't have an ammeter on your tractor. Do you have a voltage meter instead?

Good luck on the conversion.

Andy


----------



## Kevin B

No ammeter, no voltmeter; just a warning light. One warning light for voltage and one for oil pressure. I have a water temp gage and a fuel level gage. If you look at your wiring diagram for your conversion, and take out the ballast resistor and replace the ammeter with a voltage regulator, replace the alternator with a generator; that is what my system looks like now (before the conversion).

Thanks for the help. I'm going to tackle this this weekend. Happy Memorial Day. Please remember our fallen. They are why we can sit in our homes and work on our toys. God Bless America!


----------

